# Discrimination Case regarding Pensions



## UFOman (3 Nov 2011)

i've been pondering, how would a guy get on if he took his case to europe (or just even the supreme court), for the following

A discrimination Case: I feel that I have been discriminated against by not been offered the same pension as that of a Teacher or a public servant as been in the private sector i have paid more tax than them and am not been treated to the same benefits 

i know there are only basics there, but could a great legal eagle put together a case?


----------



## dereko1969 (3 Nov 2011)

UFOman said:


> i've been pondering, how would a guy get on if he took his case to europe (or just even the supreme court), for the following
> 
> A discrimination Case: I feel that I have been discriminated against by not been offered the same pension as that of a Teacher or a public servant as been in the private sector i have paid more tax than them and am not been treated to the same benefits
> 
> i know there are only basics there, but could a great legal eagle put together a case?


 
If we were to follow your logic then I, as a civil servant, could take a case that I'm not getting the same pension as a Premiership Footballer, how do you think that would be treated?


----------



## UFOman (3 Nov 2011)

a Premiership footballer has his own private pension!, why are my taxes going into a civil servants pension?


----------



## Slim (3 Nov 2011)

UFOman said:


> a Premiership footballer has his own private pension!, why are my taxes going into a civil servants pension?


 
Why do you think that a civil or public servant has paid LESS taxes than you? What percentage of your gross salary are you obliged, excluding additional contributions, to pay towards your pension?


----------



## Leo (3 Nov 2011)

If you wanted the pension entitlements of a teacher or a public servant, surely you should have pursued those as career options. Your own choice is not a basis for a discrimination case.

How do you think public services should be funded?


----------



## dereko1969 (3 Nov 2011)

where do you think my taxes go?


----------

